
Gifs (in your terminal) - kwl
https://github.com/levthedev/gif
======
_will
I've always thought it would be cool if I could have the option to run more
rich apps in my terminal - ncurses and lynx come to mind as examples.

~~~
51582
I wish more websites were readable with Lynx. A lot of sites use a ton of
crazy JavaScript, CSS, and god knows what else. I always appreciate simplicity
when I find it.

